# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erecties minder hard? Help!

## Levensgenieter

Hallo,

Ik ben 37 jaar en merk nu toch al een jaar of twee dat mijn erecties stilletjes aan minder aan het worden zijn. In het begin merkte ik het bij het masturberen en daarna met mijn vriendin. Ik ken mijn vriendin nu een maand of zes en vanaf het begin had ik problemen om mijn erectie gedurende de hele partij hard te houden. Soms werd hij weer slap bij het veranderen van standje. Dat was erg vervelend, ook voor mijn vriendin. Ze moet soms ook vrij veel moeite doen om mijn penis hard genoeg te maken voor penetratie. Dan kan ik wel vijf of tien minuten doorgaan maar daarna verslapt hij weer. Toch vind ik mijn vriendin erg aantrekkelijk en sexy en maakt ze mij erg geil. Mijn vriendin lijdt er erg onder maar ook ikzelf, vooral omdat hoe meer ik vrees dat ie weer verslapt hoe meer dit ook uitkomt. Ik vraag mij af of het normaal is dat erecties minder worden rond 36-37 jaar. Ik zou het toch snel vinden om nu al aan de Cialis of de Viagra te moeten gaan. Als ik denk aan een jaar of vijf terug, dan heb ik wel nostalgie, want toen stond mijn johnson bij wijze van spreken altijd en overal klaar, wanneer ik maar wou. Ik las wel ergens dat na de leeftijd van 30 jaar mannen wat meer geholpen moeten worden met hun erectie. Je krijgt dan niet meteen meer een stijve van zodra je vriendin je kleren uittrekt. Ik vraag mij af hoezeer dit voor mij geldt. Heeft nog iemand hier last van? Graag jullie reacties.

Groetjes,

De man die zijn naam momenteel niet voor de volle honderd procent eer kan aandoen.

----------


## sietske763

weet wel 1 ding................
hoe ""drukker""je je erover maakt.....hoe eerder je penis weer slap wordt,
probeer het niet als probleem te zien, zonder penetratie is vrijen ook fijn en je vriendin moet daar niet onder lijden....vind ik echt een beetje vreemd van haar, want zo zet ze je onbewust onder druk.........en dan gaat het weer mis.
viagra zou ik niet aanraden, je krijgt er flinke koppijn van en voel je na de daad je echt niet prettig.
wat wel wat helpt is een rubberen ring, die je in slappe toestand heel strak om je penis doet, het bloed wat dan die kant opgaat blijft langer daar omdat de ring het tegenhoudt.

pfffffffffffff eigenlijk niets voor mij om op ""sex topics"" te reageren.....

----------


## Levensgenieter

Bedankt voor je reactie, Sietske.

Ik ben het inderdaad met je eens dat het niet zo een groot probleem hoeft te zijn, je wordt nu eenmaal ouder en een beetje achteruitgang is misschien wel logisch. Maar het speelt vooral in mijn hoofd door de manier waarop mijn vriendin ermee omgaat. Ofwel zegt ze helemaal niets, ofwel reageert ze een beetje geïrriteerd door te zeggen dat het een probleem is en ik medicijnen moet proberen. Ze zegt dat ze nog nooit zo heeft moeten "werken" bij andere vriendjes. Punt is dat ze liever een orgasme bereikt door penetratie dan door orale sex. Ik geef haar orale sex om de druk wat af te leiden maar ze zegt dat ze toch altijd liever klaarkomt door penetratie. Pff...het geeft me echt moeilijkheden om nu relaxed te zijn. Ik vraag me ook af of andere vrouwen misschien meer begrip zouden tonen. Ik zit er zo mee in mijn hoofd dat ik bij ontmoetingen met andere vrouwen mij probeer in te beelden hoe zij zijn....Ik begin ook een beetje te vrezen voor mijn relatie. Ik weet het allemaal niet meer...Maar misschien moet ik inderdaad de penisring eens proberen.

----------


## sietske763

als ik dit zo lees...............vraag ik me af WIE er een probleem heeft.....
ik denk echt je vriendin, ik vind haar reacties echt niet kunnen, zijn zelfs vernederend.
ik moet qua sex ook inleveren, maar tis maar wat je inleveren vindt...........
wij slikken beide AD,
maar we laten ons zeker in onze waarde.
wil het een x niet..............kunnen we er zelfs om lachen en blijven we gewoon heerlijk knuffelen...............dat heeft eigenlijk veel meer waarde dan die paar seconden!
en dan vindt je vriendin dus gewoon dat het op een andere manier moet....
sorry, maar ik mag je vriendin bij voorbaat al niet.
man man, dat laat je je toch niet aandoen?????
gr,
van iemand, die het goede voor jou wil, omdat jij ons lid bent!!

----------


## Levensgenieter

Hallo Sietske,
Bedankt voor het geven van je mening. Het helpt me echt om eens een mening van een buitenstaander te horen omdat ik zelf misschien niet echt een klare kijk op de zaak heb, doordat ik er midden in zit. En ook was ik vanaf het begin erg verliefd op mijn vriendin en dan is je kritisch gevoel voor de ander altijd een beetje minder ontwikkeld.
Ik heb wat informatie opgezocht en vaak hoor en lees ik dat het niet ongewoon is dat je wat moet "inleveren" als je stilaan naar de veertig gaat, zonder dat er sprake hoeft te zijn van een "erectieprobleem". En voor de ene man komt dat moment vroeger dan voor de ander. Je leest dan vaak dat beide partners zich er een beetje mee moeten verzoenen dat het er niet meer zo wild kan aan toe gaan als toen je 23 was. Ik vind nu eigenlijk ook wel dat mijn vriendin meer begrip mag tonen.
Met medicijnen als Cialis of Viagra op jonge leeftijd beginnen lijkt me linke boel, omdat je dan gaat denken dat het sowieso niet zo goed zal gaan als je het zonder doet.

----------


## christel1

Levensgenieter, 
Denk dat mannen en vrouwen zo wat een beetje gelijk in elkaar zitten hoor en hoe ouder je wordt hoe meer problemen er kunnen komen, en voor haar zal de dag ook wel eens komen dat het allemaal niet zo vlot meer gaat, zeker als je tegen de menopauze begint aan te bengelen. Mijn vriend is 51 en begint stilaan ook problemen te krijgen maar dan lossen we het wel op een andere manier op en sommige vrouwen krijgen enkel door penetratie gewoon geen orgasme, 't is maar hoe je het bekijkt zeker dan ? 
En zoals Sietske zegt van viagra kan je rare nevenwerkingen krijgen zoals een koortsachtig gevoel en ook hoofdpijn. 
Iedereen in zijn waarde laten is volgens mij het beste en respect hebben voor elkaar, als je morgen een ongeluk krijgt en je niks meer kan dan moet ze er ook nog zijn voor jou, seks alleen is niet belangrijk, er is meer nodig om een relatie in stand te houden. Veel begrip en veel liefde dus van beide kanten.

----------


## sietske763

hallo levensgenieter,

ben heel blij dat je het nu ook wat kritischer hebt bekeken....laat je niet kwetsen hoor!!
eigenlijk ben ik heel blij dat sex anders wordt als je ouder wordt.............moet er echt niet aan denken dat ik het nu nog zo moet doen als toen ik 20 jr was...........
pffffffffffffffffffff het zal toen zeer zeker fijn geweest zijn maar nu echt niet meer!

----------


## christel1

Seks wordt beter als je ouder wordt, in mijn geval toch.. Je kent elkaar door en door, de goeie kantjes en ook de kleine kantjes en je kent elkaars lichaam beter dan als je 20 bent, ik kan er nu meer van genieten dan 30 jaar geleden, de kans op zwangerschap is er niet meer, de kinderen zeuren niet meer aan je oren en bent rustiger.

----------

